# my cat mated now in heat after weeks?



## pusspuss (Dec 30, 2008)

My Siamese cross went into heat so i got a stud cat and she mated constantly for 6days. after the stud was away, I made sure she was giving lots of supplements etc. noted down when she would be due which is the 25th july. now after weeks she is in heat again? Is she not pregnant then? her nipples are prominant and i assumed she was? she has not got an oversized stomach but has put on a little weight.

I am confussed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Call your vet? 
She either did not settle, and you'll need to find out if there is a medical reason for why that is...absorbed or aborted the fetuses, hostile (infection or other problem) uterus environment or severe genetic defects that caused the loss or lack of settling. 
Or she is just one of those 'funny' animals that comes into season and cycles even though they are pregnant.
heidi


_My apologies, I do not agree with deliberately breeding cross-bred cats when our shelters are overrun with cats who don't get adopted every day._


----------



## pusspuss (Dec 30, 2008)

all the kittens that she will have have ready booked homes, all my family and friends love the nature of my cat and have 6 homes waiting for them even though she wont have 6 kittens finding them homes is not a problem. I understand what you are saying but the stud cat is also a oriental cat so weather or not she is a cross it shouldnt matter if i homes booked for them.

Thanks for the advice I shall take her to the vet to find out. when you say absorb do they just disappear?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

pusspuss said:


> when you say absorb do they just disappear?


I think so? I am not very knowledgeable about pregnancy/birthing in cats, I have more practical experience with horses. Anyhow, absorbing...I do not know if it is a spontaneous abortion where the animal's body expells the zygote before it can attach with natural fluid flushing or if their body actually does break down the substance and absorb it back into their body.
Either way, the result is: not pregnant. That's why I thought a vet could better answer the questions.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Either she developed a pseudopregnancy (usually happens when the male manage to cause ovulation but no eggs are fertilized) or she got pregnant but the foetuses have died. If the foetuses die before 40 days the body takes care of them and you never see anything happen, if it happens after 40 days the foetuses have to be expelled from the body meaning you'd find them somewhere unless the cat has eaten the remains (I know it sounds barbaric but it's natural for them).

My gues would be that she developed a pseudopregnancy but it's impossible to tell for sure.


----------

